# Rescue diver course coming up the Weekend of February 21 -23



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Let me know who is interested in the Rescue Diver class have two need 2 more if possible...


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2007)

how much? for a single and double? me and my dad would like to do it. we are both open water cert.


----------

